# Good Canine Arthritis Supplement?



## Jhonalid (May 4, 2012)

We have a 14 yr. old Siberian Husky who has developed arthritis. He's stiff when getting up and sitting/laying down. Because of some elevated liver enzymes, he cannot take any prescription arthritis meds. He is taking Tramadol for pain and a joint supplement (Super Joint Enhancer) from PetMeds. His arthritis has not gotten any worse on the Joint Enhancer, but it hasn't really made a visible difference either. I found a Joint Rescue and Supplement on petwellbeing.com, but it only has 1 review. There are a bunch of different supplements out there "sworn to work" too. Does anyone give their older dog a supplement for arthritis that has made a big difference & that they would recommend? Jake (our Husky) thanks you!


----------

